# Loud Music: Is it a bad thing?



## krod3003 (Dec 27, 2010)

I love music and I love it loud! But recently I haven't played any due to the new pup. So I was wondering if loud music could affect my dog's hearing in anyway? I can always invest in a nice pair of headphones to satisfy my needs, so it's no big deal. But I'm just curious.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I would imagine that since loud music can hurt a humans ears then it can hurt a dog's ears - especially since a dog's hearing is SO much better than ours. 

For now I would stick with the headphones 

A good example is the high frequencies that dogs can hear (the whistles) that humans can't.


----------



## krod3003 (Dec 27, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> I would imagine that since loud music can hurt a humans ears then it can hurt a dog's ears - especially since a dog's hearing is SO much better than ours.
> 
> For now I would stick with the headphones
> 
> A good example is the high frequencies that dogs can hear (the whistles) that humans can't.


Will do, gotta hit up amazon to find good deals


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The only place I listen to music is in my car. I always turn the volume down when the dogs are in the car. They have much more sensitive hearing than I do and don't want to hurt or damage their hearing.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

krod3003 said:


> Will do, gotta hit up amazon to find good deals


I would recommend Sennheiser 

I have a pair and, as a matter of fact, am going to go use the right now because I love listening to loud music too but really never get the chance.


----------

